# Members map



## CodyS (Dec 13, 2011)

I set this up just then and hope I did it right haha. Just pop yourself on there! You know you want too :clapping:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=213869157122890022146.0004b3f8168f90006d892

Edit: mods if this thread is in the wrong spot sorry. Feel free to move it around!

Edit:

Here is a video of how to do it


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Dec 13, 2011)

ok added myself...


----------



## phinds (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm in. Thanks for setting it up.

Paul


----------



## Daniel (Dec 13, 2011)

Locations of both myself (Syracuse, NY) and my parents (Whitefield, ME) added.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am on board Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Chad (Dec 13, 2011)

I,m on.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 13, 2011)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Please forgive the Techno challenged ones Um how does it work



There is a vid in the original post now. You will need to be signed into your google account to add yourself or if you don't have one it is simple to set one up!


----------



## BarbS (Jan 6, 2012)

Stuck it on there! Good idea.


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm in( I think)


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 7, 2012)

Neat idea!
Thanks Cody!

I'm in.

p


----------



## Shop Dad (Mar 28, 2012)

New Jersey is now represented!


----------



## lizardlady (Mar 29, 2012)

This thread made me realize I may know entirely too many creepy people, lol. All the people on this board seem to be so very nice & would all be welcome to come over for a mug o joe....but... after looking at the site & seeing pics of all your houses (with driving directions) I'm afraid I must decline. I don't have a lot of cool stuff, but I intend to hang onto my 'crap' as long as possible, lol. People in my neck o the woods don't seem to have the respect or regard that you all do for other people, or their stuff. Please don't let me spoil your fun, but do think about it before you post (especially if you have young kids or post pics of your expensive collections anywhere on the internet). :bomb:


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 29, 2012)

That's understandible Liz...
OPSEC!:secret2:

I think, personally, that I'm all over the net anyway, so's wouldn't be TOO hard to track down if'n somebody really wanted to...

But I DID put my mark NEAR the shop, and would ask anyone here that needs to come by to PM first for exact directions!

One hint: Look for the big metal chicken!

p


----------



## CodyS (Mar 29, 2012)

lizardlady said:


> This thread made me realize I may know entirely too many creepy people, lol. All the people on this board seem to be so very nice & would all be welcome to come over for a mug o joe....but... after looking at the site & seeing pics of all your houses (with driving directions) I'm afraid I must decline. I don't have a lot of cool stuff, but I intend to hang onto my 'crap' as long as possible, lol. People in my neck o the woods don't seem to have the respect or regard that you all do for other people, or their stuff. Please don't let me spoil your fun, but do think about it before you post (especially if you have young kids or post pics of your expensive collections anywhere on the internet). :bomb:



No worrys, you don't actually need to put the marker on your house or even your block, it is more for an indication of location, not your address. 

Though 'people' (mainly addicts) do like pics, and this is just another angle they can be taken from hahaha 

If you still don't want to put yourself on, no worry's :yes:


----------



## Daren (Mar 29, 2012)

...I just looked and my pin is 3 states over :morning1: I didn't move it (put it right on my house) I will figure out how to move it back later I guess. :fool3:


.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2012)

Daren said:


> ...I just looked and my pin is 3 states over :morning1: I didn't move it (put it right on my house) I will figure out how to move it back later I guess. :fool3:
> 
> 
> .



I moved it for you. That crazy chick that was stalking you on another forum 5 years ago registered last week. Thought I was doing you a favor. 

:arrow:


----------



## CodyS (Mar 29, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> lizardlady said:
> 
> 
> > This thread made me realize I may know entirely too many creepy people, lol. All the people on this board seem to be so very nice & would all be welcome to come over for a mug o joe....but... after looking at the site & seeing pics of all your houses (with driving directions) I'm afraid I must decline. I don't have a lot of cool stuff, but I intend to hang onto my 'crap' as long as possible, lol. People in my neck o the woods don't seem to have the respect or regard that you all do for other people, or their stuff. Please don't let me spoil your fun, but do think about it before you post (especially if you have young kids or post pics of your expensive collections anywhere on the internet). :bomb:
> ...



I just looked at yours haha I do not doubt you at all, it would be very difficult to use even a lucas mill on the water  I don't think they meant it that way when they said it could go anywhere!


----------



## del schisler (Mar 30, 2012)

some how i got 4 of the wrong thing's in the map. Not my name but 4 address ?? I don't see where i can take them out. It just take's up space that is waisted. I just wanted my name and address but some how it didn't work out. thanks if some one can remove those


----------



## brown down (Apr 23, 2012)

just added myself as well


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 23, 2012)

Just dropped myself in there


----------



## TimR (May 9, 2012)

I'm there...even figured out how to make nifty little tree icon! Pretty cool seeing where we all are.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (May 11, 2012)

Added Myself


----------



## gridlockd (May 12, 2012)

I pinned myself. I'm the only one in Alabama?


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 1, 2012)

Very Cool, thanks for setting this up.


----------



## Bluestingray (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks, now i'll get the fire going for some cookout.


----------



## justturnin (Jul 19, 2012)

Got mine in.
I am a little late to the party but better late than never.:wacko1:


----------



## healeydays (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, only 1 other New Englander on the map and he's way up in the woods on Maine. Guess if you're into wood, that's not all that bad a place to be...


----------



## RexB (Nov 27, 2012)

Can you put me on... I'm technically challenged... Thank you



Rex
1281 Vandalia Ave SE
Palm Bay, FL 32909


again thanks,

Rex


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 8, 2013)

Just added myself! This thing is really cool.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 17, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Wow, only 1 other New Englander on the map and he's way up in the woods on Maine. Guess if you're into wood, that's not all that bad a place to be...




Now there's 6 of us!!

I added a tent.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 1, 2013)

On the map now! Chuck


----------

